# Anti-inflammatory medications prevent implantation



## BBgirl

I've read that anti-inflammatory meds (ibuprofen, naproxen, diclofenac etc.) can both delay ovulation and make it difficult for implantation to occur. I know a lady who took ibuprofen for years whilst TTC, she stopped it on the advice of her chiropracter and conceived the first month after. I had a funny cycle after taking ibuprofen for 7 days for a sore back. Basically I had period cramps for 8 days before my period came, and it was heavier than usual. I think it affected my implantation. I'd advise folk to check it out if they are TTC.


----------



## lynne192

i am on declofenac because i have Hypermobility syndrome which means my joints are screwed and i have to watch what i take and def not take it in the 2nd half of my cycle, only from period till 2-3days before ovulation then i have to stop until i get period. 

its a nightmare but they can cause alot of problems including miscarriage and early birth. many people do get pregnant on them and are fine but there are sooo many known side effects and are classed unsafe during trying or pregnancy.


----------



## BBgirl

hi lynne192. Is there no alternative to volatarol you could take? If you take it for many years it can cause kidney failure as the anti-inflammatory drugs are very hard on the kidneys. My friend's mum had to go onto dialysis in her 60s because of taking voltarol for many years for her hip arthritis. I didn't want to frighten you but thought I should mention it in case you weren't aware of the risks of taking it long-term. There is a test called eGFR which is a blood test that detects kidney damage at an early stage before it's too severe. And a urine test called albumin:creatinine ratio. If these 2 tests are normal the kidneys are functioning fine at the moment. But I personally would never risk taking voltarol long-term, too dangerous for kidneys and stomach. The anti-inflammatory medications are amongst the most dangerous classes of prescription drugs. If you've been TTC for 3 years I reckon the voltarol could be the culprit. It delays ovulation by preventing the egg from being released from the mature follicle and effects the uterine lining, making it hostile to implantation. These effects will be there even if you take if for only the first half of your cycle. If you're TTC, having one tube and a retroverted uterus is no problem, but volatarol really is. I've read the animal studies and these drugs have far too many effects. The good news is the effects disappear one you stop taking them.


----------



## lynne192

hey hun i know all the side effects and often come off almost detox for a while from my drugs etc and during any pregnancy even if it ends in miscarriage i am off it for the duration and only take it 2 weeks out of everymonth although it means i am agony for those months i wouldn't risk any harm to a child while i am TTC etc. i have hypermobility syndrome pretty bad have to get weekly physio etc but always try different methods to relef the pain. I'm not scare because i have been given things worse than diclofenac, was given two high doses of Methotrexate in Feb for my suspected miscarriage, been on amotrysoline for my joints too i get blood tests so often i am sure if something was wrong they would catch it in plenty of time. funnily enough my doctor said i was safer on NSAI drugs, its expremely hard to overdose on them and unlike paracetimol they have no urgent effect on the body etc, my body kills most drugs that come into my system anyways because i have such a high motabolism so nothing stays in my system for very long. sadly in the past i suffered from depression and actually had a break down and attempted suicide i took about 20-30 pills mostly paracetimol and within 30mins they were shown clear from my system in blood tests, during my pregnancy with my son i was given anti-d because i am Oneg at first they said it would last 4-6weeks then i had a bleed at 21 weeks and had to be given it had another bleed at 26weeks and thats when they noticed that after each injection my body was getting rid of it as it were, i had to keep getting the injections because i was bleeding and because my body was getting rid of it. i can't remember the test name but i had to get a speical test to check my blood cells to see if the anti-d was coating them and it wasn't. so with side effects if i don't get them right away then often i have almost no effect of the drugs, even on the high painkillers i am on they bearly work but i wont take anything higher because almost become resistant to it.. i know in the future these things might cause problems but so does drinking, smoking and sometimes having unprotected sex lol... i don't drink, don't smoke and only had my partner :D 

the one tube and retroverted uterus are a problem, the uterus is soo far back it can cause implantion to be almost impossible and then leading to a loss, the one tube means less eggs i also have PCOS, sperm allergy and blood condition which attacks my unborns, so although the NSAI are a problem i take all the precausions i can. and am monitored for those.

all drugs have effects and because of the way the law is there is no way they can test on women of child bearing age to find out the effects it has one them, almost all drugs are suggested not to be used during pregnancy or TTC for one reason or another, this one has just been well known because there have been studies on them but with any study you can make it say what you want it too, not saying this is wrong but what happens to one person may not effect another person at all... 

thanks for the advice though hun was very kind of you, i am hoping in the future to be a GP myself so maybe be able to come back and give better information on this subject but i trust my RE and doctors enough that they would not let me get to a point where it could cause more problems than its worth. its all about having a good enough doctor to be able to weigh up the pros and cons. 

i really hope anyone on this thread is not effected by a loss and that everyone gets there Stiky :bfp: soon x


----------



## BBgirl

So sorry to hear of your losses. I too have had miscarriages (one at 11 weeks and one at 8 weeks), it's broken my heart. I suffer from long-term depression but am trying nowadays to do a lot of exercise and have started taking omega-3 supplements which have been brilliant. I've tried 3 different ones, but this one called Eskimo-3 is the best for me. It's also meant to be brilliant for joints, although it does have a slight blood thinning effect. I was only wondering about the voltarol because my chiropracter told me she had a client who was on ibuprofen for many years for joint pains and TTC unsuccessfully. The first month she took a break from the meds she conceived. It sounds like it's the only medication that works for you though. Wishing you Babydust x


----------



## lynne192

i am a cocktail of meds and also ones to help me get pregnant and stay prgnancy so its just i have alot of fertility issues, i think it might just be luck that she got pregnant first time. i am surprised your chiro even talked about that would hate to think a doctor was talked about me to others. but guess they are only human.... how long you been TTC>


----------



## Redclaire

hi girls
i've been taking difene/diclofenac for the past fortnight cos i broke my wrist and had to have 6 screws and a plate in. i've stopped taking it today, just taking paracetamol now and i'm due af...bit crampy temp dropped 0.1 degree. I'm not wasting another test this month and thanks for the info about stopping implantation. Makes me feel a little better actually that it was the injury and surgery that mucked up this month...bummer cos we REALLY tried this month!!


----------



## lynne192

awww thats shame hun :( how long you been TTC?


----------



## Redclaire

lynne192 said:


> awww thats shame hun :( how long you been TTC?

Trying since july, off bcp since end of april. AF arrived today but not upset cos expected her this month what with all thats happened.Going to a specialist 19th jan so see whats said then.:wacko:


----------



## lynne192

wow thats pretty quick was 18months before we seen anyone and we've been TTC almost 3.5years now been under fertility specialist for 18months nothing yet :( on the 12month waiting list now for IUI.


----------

